# Food Safety News - 02/15/2021....  Victims of 2015 Listeria outbreak involving Blue Bell invited to follow Kruse case



## daveomak.fs (Feb 15, 2021)

*Victims of 2015 Listeria outbreak involving Blue Bell invited to follow Kruse case*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 15, 2021 12:05 am Victims of foodborne illness are often so numerous that the government wants to cast the wide internet in contacting them about felony prosecutions that often occur years later. Federal prosecutors who plan to take former Blue Bell Creameries president Paul Kruse to a jury trial in July are telling the judge this is just such... Continue Reading

*Scotland joins rest of UK in setting tighter labeling rules*
By News Desk on Feb 15, 2021 12:03 am Stricter labeling rules on certain food products in Scotland will apply beginning later this year. The legislation requires businesses to include the product name and a full ingredients list, including allergen information, on foods classified as pre-packed for direct sale (PPDS). Current rules allow allergen information to be provided by any means including verbally by... Continue Reading

*Two Californian food firms on notice because of import violations*
By News Desk on Feb 15, 2021 12:01 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


----------



## Fish'nSmoke (Feb 15, 2021)

I worked at the Broken Arrow, Oklahoma Blue Bell plant from 2010-2012 and I'm glad I dont work there anymore. I am still friends with some people that work there still and they were furloughed for almost a year following the outbreak. I forsee this shutting them down for good if convicted. That stinks because its the best ice cream out there, but not if its going to make people sick and die.


----------

